# 125 gal. pics



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Some pictures of fish in my 6 ft. 125 gallon, taken nov.10, 2008.
[IMG]http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/fish3227.jpg[/IMG]

Male golden con and male BB threatening each other. Male con is 2 years, 2months old ( born early sept. 2006). Male BB puchased at fry size, late oct., 2006, so i figure must be almost identicle age.

[IMG]http://i192.photobucket.com/al...ing male BB is preocupied with 2 male cons.









Striped male con. 1 month younger then golden male con. Both males around 6".

[IMG]http://i192.photobucket.com/al.... 4"+. Good size for only 9 months old.[/img]


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Larger male jwel showing his dominance over older, but subordinate male jewel.

[/img]









2 month old BB, offspring of BB pair. Certain its a male as it was considerably larger then all his siblings from the beginning.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Some pics of male BB:









[/img]


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Some more pics of male cons:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Purty!! :thumb:

How far does your male BB take things when having a showdown with the convict?

I'm just wondering, because our BB and male chocolate cichlid had similar disputes... but the chocolate would basically open up has mouth and push the BB around till it backed down. I separated the two before things got much further than that.

Thanks!
-Ryan


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

RyanR said:


> Purty!! :thumb:
> 
> How far does your male BB take things when having a showdown with the convict?
> 
> ...


 Conflict between Con and BB, about 99.9% threatening, at least in my tanks. Reminds me of "pro wrestling"---- 2 guys standing inches a part, yelling at each other :lol: IMO and IME, both fishes tend to be a little more talk then action, at least against opponents that can "back them selves up".

But of course some times it does come to blows. Cons are a much better team as a pair, when the female helps out. Golden con gave up his area in the middle of the tank, about 10 days ago, right after BB pair, paired up again and started cleaning the rock right beside them. Now, golden con only has an area in the left corner of the tank, with both his females occupying adjacent territories from each other. Very little interaction between golden male and BB's right now. But shortly after BB's began cleaning this rock, striped male con came out of right corner with his batch of fry. Lot's of threatening between the pairs, and yes, it did definately come to blows, with the cons being the aggressors.Funny to see the BB's cleaning a rock with con fry occupying it all over the place. But the BB's seem very uninterested in eating the con fry.It settled down pretty quick, back to the ocassional thretening. But when the BB's lay eggs, they take the "lion's share of space" ---- the con's simply make do with less space.

Over time, I doubt your chocalate could have been anything but subordinate to your BB.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

A couple pics of female jewel:


















BB and golden con:









2 month old BB on the left, right at the end of the golden male con's dorsal fin.









Young walmart male sal. Around 3 1/2 - 4". Purchased early march, 2008.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

bernie comeau said:


> Over time, I doubt your chocalate could have been anything but subordinate to your BB.


Yup. The chocolate has a huge mouth and some guts.... but the BB is just soooo heavilty built... that a lip lock would not have been good for the chocolate. This is why I broke them up sooner rather than later.

Thanks for the great pics and comments!

-Ryan


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

cool, any full tank shots? i just got a stand for my 125g. im so excited to set it up


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Male golden gorami, around 4". Purchased from the new petland, early november, 2008, along with 2 females of similar size.










The smaller of 2 female golden gouramis. Chases the larger female gourami a lot. If it keeps up like it has, i'm going to have to seperate them.










Larger female gourami, heaviest of the 3 but somehow bottom of the pecking order, so far. The gouramis stay close to the top, where even the cons with fry very seldom bother them.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Petland female sal, purchased at the same time as the gouramis. similar size to my young walmart male. A new comer, she somtimes flirts with the male sal but hangs out in the upper areas with the gouramis.










Another pic of the 9 month old dominant jewel male. His brother sits above him. The 2 subordinate jewels will probably end up being fed to the dovii.[/img]


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

A couple short video clips of the jewels caught in the act of laying eggs, late night, nov. 10 2008:
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=fish3269.flv

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=fish3270.flv

When the light came on early morning, nov.11, all the eggs were gone! It was the young male jewel's first breeding attempt. In the last 10 days, the pair layed again, and I watched this morning as the 11"+ pleco ate there wigglers. The male jewel furiosly bit him the pleco in the nose. I guess they haven't learnt yet to bite the pleco in the tail, and it will swim away. But jewels like to go face to face all the time. The female jewel has had fry many times with the smaller, but older male, though I nver bothered to remove their fry.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! Awesome Bernie!  :thumb:

I love all of your fish but the ones I love the best would have to be your Salvini and Black Belts! They are simple AMAZING!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

A couple short video clips of the cons ( striped male) and their fry, taken this afternoon, friday nov. 21, 2008. The first video has a little extra footage of the ceiling :lol: as i try to figure out how the darn camera works. The sound in the background is my 11 year old daughter watching the family station on T.V. :roll: on a day off from school.
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=fish4160.flv

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=fish4161.flv


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

HiImSean said:


> any full tank shots?


Yup, but they didn't turn out too well, as i havn't spent the time to figure out the settings on my new camera, to take pictures from a distance. These pics had to be photoshopped ----- lightened so that you could actually see the fish and the inside of the tank.










Funny, all the fish in this tank and the only thing you can make out in this picture is the golden male con and male BB.But it does give some perspective of the male black belt's size relative to the 6 ft. length of the tank.

A couple partial shots of the tank, showing most of the tank:









The left side.










The middle and the right side.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

A few videos I took this afternoon, of disputes between con and BB pair. Male BB seems real intent on using this particular rock for their breeding site :lol: , I may end up having to move the rock
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov222008125gal021.flv

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov222008125gal020.flv

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov222008125gal019.flv

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov222008125gal017.flv


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

A little update on my 125 gal. Larger female gourami scrapped it out with the smaller one a few times in the last few days; in short, the larger female gourami one is now boss over the smaller female gourami unless they are on the very far left side of the tank .Male of course, even though he is lighter then the largest female, is top of the gourami pecking order. All is good with the gouramis so far, even though they are newcomers plopped in a tank with breeding cons with fry and 3 other breeding pairs of cichlids! Male BB claimed the rock he wanted; nothing the cons can do about it! Female BB's tube is starting to come out; male is with her about 1/3 of the time ; other times the male BB wants nothing to do with her until she is ready. Put two rocks in the middle for the BB's to use, but male is determined that this rock is going to be used to lay the eggs. Cons still have a lot of fry and they are strarting to grow ------ :lol: just can't see BB eggs surviving out in the open with older con fry, but of course ultimately the female BB will decide where the eggs are going to be laid and she's cleaning the new rock I put in the midle of the tank, at this very moment. Female BB doesn't like getting bitten by the female con :lol: larger female gourami chasing smaller one afte a dispute, sat. afternoon, nov 29, 2008:

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov292008125gal1007.flv

Male con, nov. 29, 2008, fins up in aggressive display , protecting his batch of fry:










Con and BB dispute, sunday night, nov., 23, 2008:
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov232008125gal006.flv

Con and BB, nov. 29, 2008, con's still have a lot of fry , but male BB own's the rock when ever he is there:

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov2920082016.flv


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow! 

Some *amazing* videos! I've never seen two pairs go at it like that. Just incredible.

Thanks for sharing! 

-Ryan


----------

